# File sharing through wifi router[Need help]



## GaGaN (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello friends..
Im having two laptops..one laptop with window xp professional and other with windows 7.both these laptops are connected with wifi router[BSNL UTSTARCOM].Now i want to share files between two laptops through router or wifi..please help me out here..

regards
Gagan


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jun 13, 2011)

1) Join same workgroup 
2) Note down the IP's of both laptop  [ipconfig] [default=192.168.1.2 , 192.168.1.3 )
3) Share a folder in pc1 [Properties>sharing>
4)pc2 >My comp>network>select PC 2 >u will b able to c all shared files


----------



## GaGaN (Jun 13, 2011)

Y it asking for username password when i click on other pc name in network places...


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

Damn even I was share file and finally gave up.

however Workgroup is a feature seen in Win7 HP upwards {I am not sure}
Will his other XP PC communicate with the homegroup?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jun 13, 2011)

GaGaN said:


> Y it asking for username password when i click on other pc name in network places...




U need to enter password of PC #2


----------



## GaGaN (Jun 13, 2011)

Wic password...both the laptops dont have password set.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jun 13, 2011)

GaGaN said:


> Wic password...both the laptops dont have password set.





For sharing u need to set password on all Laptops


----------



## GaGaN (Jun 13, 2011)

Window login password or other password.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jun 13, 2011)

GaGaN said:


> Window login password or other password.



windows login password


----------



## GaGaN (Jun 13, 2011)

hmm...will try and get u know workin or not...


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2011)

GaGaN said:


> Wic password...both the laptops dont have password set.


Follow this guide if you don't have any password set - Error Message: Unable to Log You on Because of an Account Restriction


----------



## GaGaN (Jun 13, 2011)

@mr tech... give me ur skype id if u can help me here...


----------



## asingh (Jun 13, 2011)

GaGaN said:


> Hello friends..
> Im having two laptops..one laptop with window xp professional and other with windows 7.both these laptops are connected with wifi router[BSNL UTSTARCOM].Now i want to share files between two laptops through router or wifi..please help me out here..
> 
> regards
> Gagan



Homegroup option will not work between XP and Win7.

Get a RJ45 cable.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 13, 2011)

GaGaN said:


> @mr tech... give me ur skype id if u can help me here...



Sorry Buddy.... that Post which I made was incorrect 

Thanks for Understanding


----------



## TechPlex (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey GaGan, you can do what you want. Considering that you need a password to access the Windows 7 laptop, I can help you. On the Windows 7 laptop, goto Control Panel>Network and Internet> Network and Sharing center. Now in the left column select 'Change advanced sharing settings'. Scroll down and in Password protected sharing select 'Turn off password protected sharing'. This should work.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 14, 2011)

TechPlex said:


> 'Turn off password protected sharing'.



wouldn't that make it vulnerable to cyber attacks? I do not know, just asking.
On the other hand it is good option which can be switched back to normal once copying is done.


----------



## TechPlex (Jun 14, 2011)

Obviously there will be chances of cyber attacks UNTIL your network is password protected. I think you must have definitely protected your network with a strong WPA2 encryption. But I have not experienced any such attacks till now. I too faced the same situation four days back. And yes you are right that it can be switched back to normal once work is complete.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 14, 2011)

TechPlex said:


> Obviously there will be chances of cyber attacks UNTIL your network is password protected. I think you must have definitely protected your network with a strong WPA2 encryption. But I have not experienced any such attacks till now. I too faced the same situation four days back. And yes you are right that it can be switched back to normal once work is complete.


You have a misconception. "Password Protected sharing" and "Wi-Fi Encryption" are two different terms. Google them!


----------



## TechPlex (Jun 14, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> You have a misconception. "Password Protected sharing" and "Wi-Fi Encryption" are two different terms. Google them!



I know that Sygeek. password protected sharing is at computer level and Wireless encryption is at network level. but GaGan's problem is about file sharing and the solution for that is turning off passwrd prtected sharing. Why I recommended him to protect his network was just to make sure that no one else enters the network and plays with the files.


----------

